# Pet Costumes



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Unfortunately, it's hard to find large dog size costumes (I have a Lab). Otherwise I would. She gets excited when I put on a wig or mask, because that means I'll put on her bunny ears, or reindeer antlers, and if she wears them for 10 seconds or longer, she gets a "silly treat." LOL...that's a bag of stuff I keep in a certain cupboard for her, like beggin' strips or something.
We did get one picture of her as an easter bunny one year, but it involved my hubby holding her down long enough to get a photo. I airbrushed him out. The "tail" is one of those bath poufs.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

My Lab never keeps on his "ears/antlanters etc" but he has special Bandanas & Neckties, he gets happy when he is called a pretty boy.

My Pomerianian has had costumes, a hula skirt and lei, a clown costume, and this year our theme is Hollywood so I bought him a Air Bud costume, he also has a lot of Tshirts (my favorite says "Stop blameing your farts on me) hawiian shirts and sweaters, yes he gets excited when he sees a new shirt, will wear it for a couple of days then takes it off him self.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a black cat, He's always ready for halloween...


----------



## Niam (Sep 14, 2006)

lol Michigal you'r lab looks so happy to be a bunny. How'd you get the tail (Puff) to stay on? 

I know what you mean about being able to find large costumes ,I have a OEM & a mini schnauzer, the schnauzer always gets cute costumes while I can never find anything for my mastiff.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Michigal - LOL, I love the tail!!!

Dusza - ha ha, I have one black cat, and one orange cat. Now if I could only get them to sit together, they make the perfect decor for Halloween!

Well, after a disasterous try with an actual costume, we settled on the black tshirt for the puppy. Here he is:

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/lhallow/album/576460762332625822/photo/294928803477064092/8


----------



## 22ndStHorror (Oct 24, 2006)

My dog actually enjoys wearing her little outfits and costume because she loves to show off. I will post a picture of her little HAlloween Hat as soon as I get my camera back up and running!


----------



## Corpse Reviver (Aug 29, 2005)

*I can't find anything for my Bull Mastiff either..*

I sure wish I could find some kind of costume for my Bull Mastiff. But with him being so big, I am probably better off buying a real costume for him!!! haha


----------



## TheRatLady (Oct 12, 2006)

I bought a witch costume for our dog, shes a shepard/chow/ setter and god only knows what else mix.......My hubby wouldnt let me take her trick or treating, said it would be rediculous lol.......Just watch next year though, if it aint so darn cold, trick or treating we will do!


----------



## daredevilred (Sep 28, 2006)

I dont really dress my dog up (its hard to find scary costumes for a mini-wiener dog) so what I did last year was put her in a 8x8 cage (dont worry she normally stays inside with us) and put down huge bones and bloody eaten torsos and other body parts. Then we tinted her water and made it blood red and just allowed her to enjoy everything with us that night. People liked it and got a laugh suprisingly little tots did find her to be scary


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I use d to walk my little dog around this downtown alot, I finally made him a costume , a summer costume, a pill-box hat and shirt from black& white striped material, because he was my perpetual prisoner on his leash.
Yes, there were numbers on his back too.


----------

